# Backstabber Crankbaits



## njTom (Oct 6, 2010)

https://www.backstabberlures.com/

Has anyone tried them? I an intrigued by the concept of the front belly hook being moved to the top of the lure. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks interesting!

Less hangups possibly?


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 7, 2010)

I hook most of my fish on the belly hook so it being on top would hurt my stirke to catch ratio a good bit.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 12, 2010)

I often wondered if that would work, and how it effects the swim pattern. Glad to see my idea being used. Yet another opportunity missed. #-o


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 12, 2010)

Less hangups but it seems most times a fish would need to inhale that thing to use the top hook.


----------

